# I have an 18 inch..



## florin (May 17, 2008)

..roller. Its great and quick for priming and 1st coats. If the walls aren't too bumpy I use it for finish as well in repainting houses or appartments.

Anyone else uses them?


----------



## Boden Painting (Dec 27, 2007)

not as many as you'd think 

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=2141


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

95% of the time we use them and like them. Good work out as well, especially doing ceilings,


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

Honestly I would say that the double sized roller more than cuts your time in half. It holds more paint, your not fighting lines, puts on a smoother coat (if its in the right persons hands). We do a lot of newer construction that people just want to change the colors from bone white or whatever the builder used, and most of those houses have 20 ft. foyer walls so the 18 makes my life much easier. Exterior I have used the 18 with a 3/4in nap in situations where the sprayer could get dangerous and you might be surprised where you can roll successfully (asbestos siding, barn board, T11, claps) Plus you don't have to go to the gym when your done


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

We use them. Just got a deal where another outfit ordered all kinds of frames, cases of sleeves and a few buckets, but backed out on it all. $900.00 worth of stuff setting inb the corner of the paint store. 
Offered to take it off the store managers hands for $200.00, he laughed. Five minutes later the district manager came in and they thought it was funny to tell him the offer I made. The district manager turned to me and said "Deal!".
The answer is yes we use them when we can.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> We use them. Just got a deal where another outfit ordered all kinds of frames, cases of sleeves and a few buckets, but backed out on it all. $900.00 worth of stuff setting inb the corner of the paint store.
> Offered to take it off the store managers hands for $200.00, he laughed. Five minutes later the district manager came in and they thought it was funny to tell him the offer I made. The district manager turned to me and said "Deal!".
> The answer is yes we use them when we can.


The deals you can get when somebody backs out of an order... I would've grabbed them up for sure!

I like 18s & always use them in new construction. On repaints I use them when I can, but alot of the houses we do are old wavey plaster so it wouldn't work out so well.


- Pint


----------



## flashme18 (May 15, 2008)

i love 12 or 18 inch rollers. I have a done a few jobs with them and I saved a lot of time using them. They sucked up a bit more paint and its a hassle to was out the massive bucket for it, but I guess time saved is money earned. 

I am looking for a well made 18 inch roller ..anyone have a link for a good supply site? 

how abour corner rollers? im a newbie when it comes to being a full fledged paint contractor, so always looking for innovative ways to cut time.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

flashme18 said:


> I am looking for a well made 18 inch roller ..anyone have a link for a good supply site?


This one is probably most definitly the favorite for professionals:
http://www.thepaintstore.com/Wooster_Sherlock_Wide_Boy_p/br047.htm

It adjusts from 12" - 18". When you put your nap on & tighten the nuts, you should make sure the overhang of frame on each end is as close to equal as possible for ease of rolling.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

flashme18 said:


> i love 12 or 18 inch rollers. I have a done a few jobs with them and I saved a lot of time using them. They sucked up a bit more paint and its a hassle to was out the massive bucket for it, but I guess time saved is money earned.
> 
> I am looking for a well made 18 inch roller ..anyone have a link for a good supply site?
> 
> how abour corner rollers? im a newbie when it comes to being a full fledged paint contractor, so always looking for innovative ways to cut time.


The corner rollers are great if you are doing walls and ceilings the same color, but cannot spray. Or if you are doing all the walls in the same color, and there are both lots of wall surfaces and corners. Like a commercial buildout.


----------

